# Space Station One



## Metryq (Jun 8, 2011)

This looks like the reception area of Space Station One in _2001: A Space Odyssey_:

*Future of Airport Security*


----------



## RJM Corbet (Jun 8, 2011)

It does! Again sci-fi design leads the way to eventual reality,and another cool site to bookmark. Geekology? Thanks Metryq


----------



## Dave (Jun 8, 2011)

From 'Total Recall':


----------

